# Unknown spinning wheel



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought this little spinner before i started making my own so have no use for it. I paid 125.00 for it and would like to get my money back so if there is anyone that is interested can pick it up let me know.
I have no idea how old or the maker, it has a chewed on spoke otherwise works good.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Interesting.. it has a distaff on it. I wonder if it would be a flax wheel?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Does the tensioning knob move? (i.e. is it a working wheel?)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do you have extra bobbins? It looks like a nice little wheel. Reminds me of my Country Craftsman but more squished together. It is a flax wheel or a knock off of one. 

Pitchy have you looked underneath for a signature or a stamp?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Does the tensioning knob move? (i.e. is it a working wheel?)


Yep works fine i have spun wool on it, someone made the belt to short so it`s adjusted all the way forward.

Went and looked and can`t find any names on it.
No extra bobbins.

If someone is interested they would have to pick it up, i won`t ship it and i want to be sure ya try it first.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

A handy felluh could turn a few extra bobbins, maybe even for pie ? :shrug:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Here`s a video of it spinning i just made, it`s rocking on the carpet that`s why it is wobbling so much. The flywheel has a little wobble to it but so does most of them.
I`m not very good at spinning on this type of drive, it is to fast for me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Watching the video I would say slow your treadling, slack off on the tension (you don't want the drive band taught/tight, just barely snugged up.). If you are having problems with the drive band slipping run it through a bit of bees wax to help it grip a bit.

Looks like a sweet little wheel and very quiet.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I`m sure your right but i don`t use it as it`s pretty tiny for me and i like the Irish drive better. I have my other wheels geared at 4-1 and 5-1.
I just wanted to show that it is a working wheel.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

These with big flyers have to go too, i`m running out of room.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

marchi is right, your problem with twist going up in the fiber before you can draft is the tension is way too high. fiber is pulling to fast onto the bobbin.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pitchy said:


> These with big flyers have to go too, i`m running out of room.


TIM!!! This is the type of wheel you need! Surely, if the two of you meet up at my place next summer, you'll take a wheel off Pitchy's hands!

addendum: FR, my picker is currently loaned out, so Lori & Dawndra (and you too, I guess) have some time before winter to pick up the picker and carder. Make it happen before the snow flies though. The picker is loaned out locally and they are finished using it.


----------

